# Hell waiting for the postie !!!!!



## Markkeyte (Aug 3, 2011)

How bad is it waiting for your new spiders ??? I know rmsd is before 1 but jezzz this is killing me lol. Kid at Christmas springs to mind!!


----------



## Mooncatt (Sep 5, 2006)

hehehe same here, looking forward to meeting my p.metallica!!! should be here before 1pm wooo
what do you have coming?


----------



## Markkeyte (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm waiting on 6 new T's lol gbb, smithi, OBT, straight horn, n.chromatus and a suprise free one


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Im waiting for my parcel from Bugzuk that comes via a courier


----------



## Markkeyte (Aug 3, 2011)

Sweep stake on who's come first lol


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Markkeyte said:


> Sweep stake on who's come first lol


Lol i think mine cos its not coming via royal fail XD


----------



## Markkeyte (Aug 3, 2011)

I would agree but we have a 1 o'clock deadline where courier is all day


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Markkeyte said:


> I would agree but we have a 1 o'clock deadline where courier is all day


Since when have RM kept to deadlines


----------



## nunny (Jun 12, 2011)

yep ive scived work for couple of hr ,still waiting for

Psalmopoeus irminia 5-7 cm 

Thrixopelma ockerti 7-8 cm


----------



## Markkeyte (Aug 3, 2011)

Mine have come


----------



## nunny (Jun 12, 2011)

Markkeyte said:


> Mine have come
> image


wahooo!!!!!!!!!!!!,wish mine would hurry up am gona get the sack at this rate:devil:


----------



## Markkeyte (Aug 3, 2011)

I've re housed 3 already just having a chill out as the as the c.marshilli did a runner up my hand lol glad its only a sling lol


----------



## nunny (Jun 12, 2011)

Markkeyte said:


> I've re housed 3 already just having a chill out as the as the c.marshilli did a runner up my hand lol glad its only a sling lol


bet you would still feel the bite though even as sling


----------



## Markkeyte (Aug 3, 2011)

Don't go there lol I still have an OBT to do yet lol


----------



## nunny (Jun 12, 2011)

i was wurried when my gbb sling nearly got up my arm,ha ha..COME ON MR POSTY....HURRY UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dlb87 (May 7, 2009)

*Re: OBT*

My OBT is about 3 inches and news to be re-housed however Im just a bit worried Ill get my fat hand stuck in the sweet tub and get a nasty bike on the pinky. Lets just say Ive left it and left it and just need to man up and get on with it lol.

I got my Avic. sp Metallicas in the post this morning.

Cant wait to have a proper butchers tonight after work


----------



## Markkeyte (Aug 3, 2011)

Worried about a gbb and you've got a p.irminia coming lol


----------



## Markkeyte (Aug 3, 2011)

Sweet jar !!!!! Good luck with that lol if that was me I would tip the contents into the bath and use a vase to cup it lol


----------



## spidersnake (Dec 1, 2009)

Markkeyte said:


> I've re housed 3 already just having a chill out as the as the c.marshilli did a runner up my hand lol glad its only a sling lol





nunny said:


> bet you would still feel the bite though even as sling


Missus got bitten on the hand by 1 of them, roughly 2cm LS. Her arm up to the elbow went numb for 3-4 hours.

I'm waiting for Royal Fail to loose a second parcel of crickets for my T's & beardie. I lost all trust for post while a child, then when my mate worked for them, my trust could never be restored lol


----------



## Dz75 (Aug 22, 2011)

I had some slings delivered a few weeks backs, I have to admit that I was getting worried, they were comming from mainland Europe and I wasn't sure about the weather , as it was bloody cold where I am.. I was half expecting DOA.. But, they were all alive and kicking... it did seem to take them a week {just over} to settle in and eat though..


----------



## dlb87 (May 7, 2009)

whats a gbb? Sorry if I sound thick! Newish to the whole invert thing though my collection is getting pretty nice now. Ive got....

Giant White Knee
OBT
Trinidad Chevron
2 x salem ornamentals
chaco Golden Knee
Indian Ornamental
B Albop
Costa Rican Tiger rump
A sp Metallica
Salmon Pink 
.... and of course a smithi!!!

Its so addictive this hobby!


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Markkeyte said:


> I've re housed 3 already just having a chill out as the as the c.marshilli did a runner up my hand lol glad its only a sling lol





Markkeyte said:


> Don't go there lol I still have an OBT to do yet lol



This is the fun of the hobby 




dlb87 said:


> My OBT is about 3 inches and news to be re-housed however Im just a bit worried Ill get my fat hand stuck in the sweet tub and get a nasty bike on the pinky. Lets just say Ive left it and left it and just need to man up and get on with it lol.
> 
> I got my Avic. sp Metallicas in the post this morning.
> 
> Cant wait to have a proper butchers tonight after work


Just lay the tub down gently on its side in bath, and ease each bit of decor etc out with tweezers, at some point you will have a flash of orange then wait for it to run and stop, once they start to front you up it is easier to catch them as they are more interested in biting than running lol


----------



## Daf (Sep 11, 2011)

Hello everyone, 

Need some advice really.
I had a delivery of a t yesterday which was DOA due to possible box crush, phoned store straight away and they assured me a replacement would be out today. Replacement has just arrived in a stronger container but also seemed crushed ??

This would of been my first ever T bought online. how often does this happen?

Daf


----------



## nunny (Jun 12, 2011)

MINES ARRIVED WAHOO!!:2thumb:


----------



## dlb87 (May 7, 2009)

Thanks, Thats a great bit of advice.

Everybody says about doing it in the bath however if they can climb up glass isnt a bath tub just as easy? or is it as it is easy to spot them if they teleport?

I think my OBT is such an intriging specimen, So careful when they are about to attack and then when they are 100% they can reach the food.... BAM theyve dragged it into there burrow.

There colours are fantastic


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Daf said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Need some advice really.
> I had a delivery of a t yesterday which was DOA due to possible box crush, phoned store straight away and they assured me a replacement would be out today. Replacement has just arrived in a stronger container but also seemed crushed ??
> ...


Seems crushed ??? How so ?? Is it all scrunched up, because they do that sometimes when packed, try warming it gently and then blow on it and see what happens. I have only ever had one DOA and that was sent in a box with no padding and no reinforcement, the poor thing had a ruptured abdomen from being bashed about


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

dlb87 said:


> Thanks, Thats a great bit of advice.
> 
> Everybody says about doing it in the bath however if they can climb up glass isnt a bath tub just as easy? or is it as it is easy to spot them if they teleport?
> 
> ...


A couple of mine don't wait til they are near the food, they come running up tweezers to find it lol


----------



## nunny (Jun 12, 2011)

dlb87 said:


> whats a gbb? Sorry if I sound thick! Newish to the whole invert thing though my collection is getting pretty nice now. Ive got....
> 
> Giant White Knee
> OBT
> ...


HERE YOU GO BUDY Green Bottle Blue Tarantula | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## dlb87 (May 7, 2009)

Thats a bit scary.

Mine is like a stalker it just creeps out its hole and then teleports to it then scurries away. It has never refused food. Ive seen it threat posing its own moult like it was another spider..... very clever and dumb spider lol!

My Trinidad chevron is the same, hungriest spider on earth. Sometimes I think if I miss a feed she will start chopping away on her own leg!


----------



## nunny (Jun 12, 2011)

daf said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> need some advice really.
> I had a delivery of a t yesterday which was doa due to possible box crush, phoned store straight away and they assured me a replacement would be out today. Replacement has just arrived in a stronger container but also seemed crushed ??
> ...


oh bummer,never happend to mine,are you sure its dead


----------



## dlb87 (May 7, 2009)

nunny said:


> HERE YOU GO BUDY Green Bottle Blue Tarantula | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


 
Ahh green bottle blue. I only knew it by its latin name CC.

I really want a few slings of these but cannot seem to find them anywhere, I like the fact they web loads and have beautiful colours. I went to the west midlands safari park recently and they have a HUGE one. Also they have a 10 inch L para which is pretty impressive!


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

dlb87 said:


> Thats a bit scary.
> 
> Mine is like a stalker it just creeps out its hole and then teleports to it then scurries away. It has never refused food. Ive seen it threat posing its own moult like it was another spider..... very clever and dumb spider lol!
> 
> My Trinidad chevron is the same, hungriest spider on earth. Sometimes I think if I miss a feed she will start chopping away on her own leg!


Hahah my old boy Chris (rip) was a nutcase, he attacked water, moults, leaves tbh anything. He spent his whole happy life hissing and biting, right up to the point i sent him off for breeding, even then when i tried packing him into a loo roll tube before boxing him he literally grabbed it off me and threw it lol ....i really miss him


----------



## dlb87 (May 7, 2009)

TEENY said:


> Hahah my old boy Chris (rip) was a nutcase, he attacked water, moults, leaves tbh anything. He spent his whole happy life hissing and biting, right up to the point i sent him off for breeding, even then when i tried packing him into a loo roll tube before boxing him he literally grabbed it off me and threw it lol ....i really miss him


 
He sounds like quite the character!!!! I never thought Id get attached to mine but I have. If someone offered me a grand for my Giant White Knee I would probably say no as they bring me a lot of happiness. Fascinating little buggers. Its like my own personal episode of "life in the undergrowth" where im David Attenborough lol!


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

dlb87 said:


> He sounds like quite the character!!!! I never thought Id get attached to mine but I have. If someone offered me a grand for my Giant White Knee I would probably say no as they bring me a lot of happiness. Fascinating little buggers. Its like my own personal episode of "life in the undergrowth" where im David Attenborough lol!


I love mine, mine are all old worlders (except the dwarfs) and i love them to bits, every evening here it is so noisy lol


----------



## dlb87 (May 7, 2009)

Have you never been tempted by a terrestrial.... Tiger Rump or L para for example???

My newest t is my a sp metallica. I already have a fondness to these already, little fuzzy fellas!


----------



## Daf (Sep 11, 2011)

TEENY said:


> Seems crushed ??? How so ?? Is it all scrunched up, because they do that sometimes when packed, try warming it gently and then blow on it and see what happens. I have only ever had one DOA and that was sent in a box with no padding and no reinforcement, the poor thing had a ruptured abdomen from being bashed about


This is the one that showed up yesterday , abdomen completely flat.









Todays is currently being warmed just in case he jumps back to life(I really hope he does), but does seem to be in death position completely balled up. 

daf


----------



## Markkeyte (Aug 3, 2011)

This was my first online purchase and I must admit it was a fantastic service I got them off the classifieds from Kim1973 after placing the order a couple of weeks ago and then a couple of changes to my order I paid yesterday and they came today really good packing with a heat pack I'm really really impressed. And it was buy 5 get a 6th free, I asked for a supprise and it has turned out to be a dwarf Peruvian tiger rump and I've never heard of them which is a bonus as its totally off the radar lol


----------



## Markkeyte (Aug 3, 2011)

dlb87 said:


> Ahh green bottle blue. I only knew it by its latin name CC.
> 
> I really want a few slings of these but cannot seem to find them anywhere, I like the fact they web loads and have beautiful colours. I went to the west midlands safari park recently and they have a HUGE one. Also they have a 10 inch L para which is pretty impressive!


Kim1973 has some in the classifieds


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Daf said:


> This is the one that showed up yesterday , abdomen completely flat.
> image
> 
> Todays is currently being warmed just in case he jumps back to life(I really hope he does), but does seem to be in death position completely balled up.
> ...


Poor little thing  It is odd that it is that squished with no leakage tho 

They do go into a kind of death curl if really cold too so fingers crossed for you.

Was it a shop you got them from or a forummer ???


----------



## Daf (Sep 11, 2011)

TEENY said:


> Poor little thing  It is odd that it is that squished with no leakage tho
> 
> They do go into a kind of death curl if really cold too so fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Was it a shop you got them from or a forummer ???



Online store, Both packages had heat packs in for warmth . (don't really want to mention name, too much mud slinging on forums already. This is a highly reviewed store though).

Daf


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Daf said:


> Online store, Both packages had heat packs in for warmth . (don't really want to mention name, too much mud slinging on forums already. This is a highly reviewed store though).
> 
> Daf


TBH i have never had a problem with spiders bought from online stores but there are always exceptions to the rule. They send out so many that if they are well packaged and heated etc, i am afraid it is just one of those things


----------



## nunny (Jun 12, 2011)

Daf said:


> Online store, Both packages had heat packs in for warmth . (don't really want to mention name, too much mud slinging on forums already. This is a highly reviewed store though).
> 
> Daf


Man thats bad luck for it to happen twice.yeh fingers crossd.the other comes round


----------



## Daf (Sep 11, 2011)

TEENY said:


> TBH i have never had a problem with spiders bought from online stores but there are always exceptions to the rule. They send out so many that if they are well packaged and heated etc, i am afraid it is just one of those things


That is exactly why I am so shocked that has happened twice with the same order. Didn't expect any problem yesterday, then with the replacement expected it even less . 

Daf


----------



## Markkeyte (Aug 3, 2011)

Gutted for you pal


----------



## nunny (Jun 12, 2011)

Buzin with my sun tiger.already great markings against the black.does anybody know at what stage the males go a duller colour..my other lityle new aditions ace.stuck bumb in air for few seconds then trundled off into hide.seems fair docile


----------



## Daf (Sep 11, 2011)

Here are some pics of the little guy that arrived today. 








And another. 









Absolutely gutted for the second day in a row. I have contacted the store and they will send out another replacement for tomorrow. :fingerscrossed smiley


daf


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Daf said:


> Here are some pics of the little guy that arrived today.
> image
> And another.
> image
> ...


Firstly, I must say it must be gutting for you receiving these dead, also it's horrible for the poor tarantulas! 

One dead tarantula is bad enough although to receive two dead in consecutive days means that whoever is sending these tarantulas _mustn't_ be packing them correctly, either that or the packages musnt be getting correctly handled.


----------



## nunny (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh dear.thats not gud.hopw tomorowa a better day for you and the t.our of intrest how close was the heat pack.in the box


----------



## Daf (Sep 11, 2011)

Both contained heatpacks wrapped in newspaper and held away from container by layer of packing peanuts. 
First delivery had a slight crush to outer box edge which may of led to the obvious crush of inner tub. 
Second delivery was contained in an uncrushable vial(compared to the tub).

Come to think of it tissue paper was very dry in both cases?

daf


----------



## nunny (Jun 12, 2011)

This stupid phone aint doing my typing any good.all t,s I have had in post defo have moist tissue paper in with them...anyway let us all know how you get on tomoz.


----------



## Dz75 (Aug 22, 2011)

Mmmmmmm Peanuts...


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Ok u lot win our courier parcel just arrived haha


----------



## Markkeyte (Aug 3, 2011)

Well all 6 re housed with no drama lol


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Daf said:


> This is the one that showed up yesterday , abdomen completely flat.
> image
> 
> Todays is currently being warmed just in case he jumps back to life(I really hope he does), but does seem to be in death position completely balled up.
> ...


Looks desicated to me. Quite possibly due to too much heat in transit? Have you contacted them dude?


----------



## Markkeyte (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm pleased to say my OBT was a kitten long my it continue lol who am I kidding


----------



## Mooncatt (Sep 5, 2006)

p. metallica arrived today just before 1pm good job RF for once :lol2:
re-housed without too much drama although said sling didnt want to leave the comfort of the tissue paper and when he did move it was like teleportation!! i thought my sun tiger was fast as it did a runner up my arm when i first tried to re-house that but the metallica was far quicker!


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

kris74 said:


> Looks desicated to me. Quite possibly due to too much heat in transit? Have you contacted them dude?


This.


----------



## Dz75 (Aug 22, 2011)

> p. metallica arrived today just before 1pm good job RF for once :lol2:
> re-housed without too much drama although said sling didnt want to leave the comfort of the tissue paper and when he did move it was like teleportation!! i thought my sun tiger was fast as it did a runner up my arm when i first tried to re-house that but the metallica was far quicker!


Oooh you lucky man!! I have wanted one of those for a while now ....I'm well jealous..


----------



## Markkeyte (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm trying to talk my wife into letting me have a p.metallica lol but I spent £50 yesterday on T's so I need some good lines lol


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Markkeyte said:


> I'm trying to talk my wife into letting me have a p.metallica lol but I spent £50 yesterday on T's so I need some good lines lol


How about this one................

'Hey Babe, you know all those spiders I bought yesterday?

I could have bought a P metallica for that price.'


----------



## Markkeyte (Aug 3, 2011)

Lol so true but my other half doesn't like spiders and she has a real phobia when it comes to the ones that live in trees and jump lol she is convinced that I will open the lid and become an extra out of the film aliens with a big thing stuck to my face pmsl.....she is that bad I've had to double pot my OBT lol


----------



## Daf (Sep 11, 2011)

Another day, another expectant wait for my T to arrive. 

We really need a fingers crossed smiley. 

daf


----------



## Daf (Sep 11, 2011)

I found one (granted its on another site)

daf


----------



## Daf (Sep 11, 2011)

Still sat here at p.c. looking out the window expectantly.  

daf


----------



## Daf (Sep 11, 2011)

:2thumb:YAYYYY!!!!:2thumb:

H Maculata has arrived and survived. I have been so gutted at the loss of the last 2 that this one showing up live and very well, has me very happy and excited. 

Phoned the store to tell them straight away that this one was live and well. Customer service from them has been exceptional to say the least.

Daf


----------



## nunny (Jun 12, 2011)

Thats great news.happy for ya


----------



## Daf (Sep 11, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150334982331892


And in honour of his fallen little buddies his name will be 

Johnny 5 (is alive)

happy daf


----------



## SCARTUM (Feb 24, 2006)

Daf said:


> :2thumb:YAYYYY!!!!:2thumb:
> 
> H Maculata has arrived and survived.
> 
> Daf




excellent news indeed :notworthy:


----------



## Markkeyte (Aug 3, 2011)

Happy days:2thumb:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Glad to hear you finally got a live T through the post lol.

I got a A.breyeri yesterday and an A.junodi through today both for my other half :flrt:


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

selina20 said:


> Glad to hear you finally got a live T through the post lol.
> 
> I got a A.breyeri yesterday and an A.junodi through today both for my other half :flrt:


I wish mine would buy me spiders lol


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Jonb1982 said:


> I wish mine would buy me spiders lol


Hehehehe i didnt buy them he paid for them but i ordered them .

He did buy me a P.smithi though


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

selina20 said:


> Hehehehe i didnt buy them he paid for them but i ordered them .
> 
> He did buy me a P.smithi though


Aww how sweet!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Jonb1982 said:


> Aww how sweet!


But i did buy him 2 P.metallicas lol


----------



## Dz75 (Aug 22, 2011)

I just orderd my last lot till spring... I may still buy some in person though..he-he 

Its been getting really cold at night where I am, but its not dropped below freezing yet {I dont think}, but I think its defo been close once or twice...I might leave a thermometer out tonight to see just how cold it does get..


----------



## zekee (Sep 14, 2011)

I know its not the same but I am still waiting on the postie to deliver some Dubia roaches! Why do they always take soooo long when you are waiting for a delivery. Woooo the door bell's just rang! Happy days.


----------



## Dz75 (Aug 22, 2011)

> Why do they always take soooo long when you are waiting for a delivery.


That seems to be sooo true... hahaha especially when its either live food or Inverts..Although saying that I was left waiting for a book I ordered once for over a month..I couldnt believe it..


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Dz75 said:


> Its been getting really cold at night where I am, but its not dropped below freezing yet {I dont think}, but I think its defo been close once or twice...I might leave a thermometer out tonight to see just how cold it does get..


We had our first windscreen frost here on Sunday.

Winter draws on ladies.


----------



## Markkeyte (Aug 3, 2011)

With winter in mind I've just been to my local rep shop and brought a viv + heat mat and a micro climate control and as a valued costumer they gave me a free pick out of the sling stock so I picked a N. coloratovillosus so I'm well happy lol


----------



## nunny (Jun 12, 2011)

Markkeyte said:


> With winter in mind I've just been to my local rep shop and brought a viv + heat mat and a micro climate control and as a valued costumer they gave me a free pick out of the sling stock so I picked a N. coloratovillosus so I'm well happy lol


Wish my pet shop did that..good bonus.jamy g##.ha ha


----------



## Markkeyte (Aug 3, 2011)

It's a great shop family run and they always do a deal lol the sling was only £5 but I had spent £100 but it defo makes you want to go back :2thumb:


----------



## nunny (Jun 12, 2011)

A fivers a fiver it all adsup.and gives you something great out of it too.


----------



## Markkeyte (Aug 3, 2011)

To true mate I love going to see what they have.


----------



## kim1973 (Jan 19, 2010)

*have fun*



Markkeyte said:


> This was my first online purchase and I must admit it was a fantastic service I got them off the classifieds from Kim1973 after placing the order a couple of weeks ago and then a couple of changes to my order I paid yesterday and they came today really good packing with a heat pack I'm really really impressed. And it was buy 5 get a 6th free, I asked for a supprise and it has turned out to be a dwarf Peruvian tiger rump and I've never heard of them which is a bonus as its totally off the radar lol


Thanks for the feed back and was hoping you did not have a dwarf glad i managed to supprise you all the best kim


----------



## kim1973 (Jan 19, 2010)

Markkeyte said:


> Kim1973 has some in the classifieds


3-4 left



dlb87 said:


> My OBT is about 3 inches and news to be re-housed however Im just a bit worried Ill get my fat hand stuck in the sweet tub and get a nasty bike on the pinky. Lets just say Ive left it and left it and just need to man up and get on with it lol.
> 
> I got my Avic. sp Metallicas in the post this morning.
> 
> Cant wait to have a proper butchers tonight after work


when repotting always do it in a bath or large container depending on the size of spider cut down drinks bottle eg 2 liters coke bottle so its clear and you can see what the spider is doing and use the cap end as a handle so if the spider does run you can place it over the top and cardboard underneath to transport it to where you want

eg picture


----------



## Dz75 (Aug 22, 2011)

My Giant Cave roaches turned up today, so I spent a lil while setting up a 20 gallon viv for them.. hehe they are some big ol things..


----------



## Dz75 (Aug 22, 2011)

Well, I am super :censor: off at he postman today..Grrrrrrhh I was expecting some pokies today..and sure enough, I heard the door bell.. got up walked quickly to the door, picked up the 'card' they leave when your not in..opened the front door and noone was there.. waked up the path looked left, looked right, looked aross the road to the turning opposite, went back in a nd put shoes on then walked up the street and down the nearest closes.. no delivery van or postman..He must have literally put the card though the door - rang the bell and then turned and walked away back to his van and drove off.. I walked to the postoffice and he wasn't due back there for 4 hours :O Dam was I :censor: orff ..I mean seriously, give a person time to walk to the door - at least!!


----------



## nunny (Jun 12, 2011)

Dz75 said:


> Well, I am super :censor: off at he postman today..Grrrrrrhh I was expecting some pokies today..and sure enough, I heard the door bell.. got up walked quickly to the door, picked up the 'card' they leave when your not in..opened the front door and noone was there.. waked up the path looked left, looked right, looked aross the road to the turning opposite, went back in a nd put shoes on then walked up the street and down the nearest closes.. no delivery van or postman..He must have literally put the card though the door - rang the bell and then turned and walked away back to his van and drove off.. I walked to the postoffice and he wasn't due back there for 4 hours :O Dam was I :censor: orff ..I mean seriously, give a person time to walk to the door - at least!!


Soooo anoying.hope their ok when you eventually get them


----------



## Dz75 (Aug 22, 2011)

thanks  Yeh, me too.. I will be soo gutted if they aren't ok because they have been bouncing around in his van all afternoon..I'm off out for a meal this evening, so I really hope he isn't late back the post office as well...


----------



## nunny (Jun 12, 2011)

Dz75 said:


> thanks  Yeh, me too.. I will be soo gutted if they aren't ok because they have been bouncing around in his van all afternoon..I'm off out for a meal this evening, so I really hope he isn't late back the post office as well...


If hes done that most of day,he,d of got finishd 3 hr ago.or maybe sat in cafe having a all day breckie


----------



## Markkeyte (Aug 3, 2011)

Gutted for you mate I hope you managed to get them at the post office !!!!!!!!


----------



## Dz75 (Aug 22, 2011)

Went to the post office about an 40 mins ago, they were there ready for collection xP Got them home and have just put them into their new homes..
Alive and well  hehe 

Many thanks to hysterocrates for excellent service and some really nice lil pokie slings..


Now its a quick bath and off out for ameal ..


----------



## nunny (Jun 12, 2011)

Dz75 said:


> Went to the post office about an 40 mins ago, they were there ready for collection xP Got them home and have just put them into their new homes..
> Alive and well  hehe
> 
> Many thanks to hysterocrates for excellent service and some really nice lil pokie slings..
> ...


nice 1:2thumb:


----------

